# English Speaking Chiropractor looking for a job in Portugal



## kevin.m (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi there, I am a chiropractic student due to graduate in a few months. I am looking to relocate to portugal and would like to know if anyone knows of any jobs available or chiropractors I could speak to about this. 
I am english speaking, but keen to take on the language, a fast learner!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please repost in the correct format in this thread. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-work-portugal-work-wanted-job-offers.html .


----------

